# EMTutor App



## bjl12 (Sep 10, 2014)

For those struggling with the NREMT, I found this app extremely helpful.  It has over 1,000 questions (divided by topic) and offers reasoning why correct and incorrect answer choices are what they are.  The app really helped shape my mindframe around the questions and answers.

The app is called EMTutor and it costs $4.99.  There's also a smaller free, sample version EMTutor Lite.

I do not have any rights to the app - and am not trying to make money - it just honestly helped me and I thought it might do the same for others


----------



## ST EMT (Apr 18, 2015)

Great app


----------

